
What tiny computer without screen nor keyboard to choose for a cyclist? - sam_lowry_
I am cycling to work, and I&#x27;d like to bring my computer with me, but I do not need the screen nor the keyboard, as they are available on-site.<p>I was thinking of odroid-c2 or something similar, but mali video driver is horrendously bad on my 1920x1600 screens. Also, xrandr does not work with closed-source mali drivers, so multi-screen setups are not possible.<p>Are there RaspberryPi-sized computers with ~4Gb of RAM, eMMC or better and with decent 2D performance on a mainline kernel?
======
zer0w1re
Perhaps something along the lines of an Intel NUC?
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits/nuc.html)

~~~
karmakaze
Better yet the AND version of the form factor. NUC is branded.

~~~
karmakaze
Autocorrect: AMD

